# Gain XP & Level Up at GBAtemp



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 30, 2018)

Exciting, I've been waiting to see what this "super secret project" is for a while now! Hopefully this will add incentive for user-created reviews and news articles


----------



## Chary (Apr 30, 2018)

The mystery has been revealed! How fun!

Now get on my level.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 30, 2018)

@shaunj66 you may have infinite number of likes but I have 2 more levels than you.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 30, 2018)

*sees shaunj's XP rank*

*N I C E*


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 30, 2018)

I guess the truth behind Costello’s shitpost is revealed.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Apr 30, 2018)

I kind of liked those likes  T.T


----------



## Larsenv (Apr 30, 2018)

Is there such thing as liking too many posts? I think that happened before...


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 30, 2018)

@shaunj66 sorry to tag you, but the xp section on mobile devices have cut letters. You still can read it but it is more like a cosmetic/appareance mistake.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Apr 30, 2018)

Damnit so low


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 30, 2018)

fatsquirrel said:


> I kind of liked those likes  T.T


They're still there, nothing's happened to them. They just play a factor into the XP system now


----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 30, 2018)

My my my. What a nice feature to never see as a og temp style fan >.<


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 30, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> @shaunj66 sorry to tag you, but the xp section on mobile devices have cut letters. You still can read it but it is more like a cosmetic/appareance mistake.


I noticed that too but thought it was just my browser, good to know I'm not the only one. But yes, all the headers and some of the text cuts off to the right side


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 30, 2018)

> *Thread viewed 1,000,000 times* *+500*
> If a thread you created receives 1,000,000 views you will get a nice +500 XP bonus. The bonus is not repeated each 1,000,000 views.



Let's be honest here, has this even happened yet? 

Also I have another question. It's about likes. I know it's a feature on the site, i know it exist but it's also a very sketchy situation, how much consideration with including that in the exp system was there to prevent abuse of it?


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 30, 2018)

I just spotted this! I like it!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 30, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Let's be honest here, has this even happened yet?
> 
> Also I have another question. It's about likes. I know it's a feature on the site, i know it exist but it's also a very sketchy situation, how much consideration with including that in the exp system was there to prevent abuse of it?


EOF and Introductions don't count towards XP, it would seem, so that honestly eleminates most forms of abuse that I can tell...


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 30, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> @shaunj66 sorry to tag you, but the xp section on mobile devices have cut letters. You still can read it but it is more like a cosmetic/appareance mistake.


Please can you PM me a screenshot or provide more info?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 30, 2018)

Chary said:


> The mystery has been revealed! How fun!
> 
> Now get on my level.


oh wow
how secret
dude, you guys did a good job hiding this from us 
i've never seen such ting 
i wasn't expecting that


----------



## Olmectron (Apr 30, 2018)

This is... interesting.

Where does it stop leveling up?

Level 99? Level 9999? ∞?


----------



## Procyon (Apr 30, 2018)

Awesome to see this, great job on this. Was this a custom implementation, or a plug-in?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 30, 2018)

another thing to people brag abou themselves
i will just care about it when they give me money to level up XD


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Apr 30, 2018)

Sounds cool. Bragging about to get real. :/


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 30, 2018)

Procyon said:


> Awesome to see this, great job on this. Was this a custom implementation, or a plug-in?


It's a combination of a Xenforo add-on and a lot of custom code.


----------



## Taffy (Apr 30, 2018)

Secret...Yeah, it's been mostly secret. Shy from the time that it gave me a level-up notification on the 20th, but I kept quiet about it and assumed it was a 420 joke.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 30, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> EOF and Introductions don't count towards XP, it would seem, so that honestly eleminates most forms of abuse that I can tell...


Did you forget people make meme post in other places too? Like the blog, and no exception for blogs is written on that page according to what I checked.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 30, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> Please can you PM me a screenshot or provide more info?


Done! Hope it helps.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 30, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Did you forget people make meme post in other places too? Like the blog, and no exception for blogs is written on that page according to what I checked.



"You are awarded +1 XP whenever someone likes a message you posted. This will *only apply on forums*, but not in the EOF and Introductions forums."!


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 30, 2018)

Rip total likes


----------



## Seriel (Apr 30, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> Rip total likes


They're still there! Just.. not as visible.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 30, 2018)

Seriel said:


> They're still there! Just.. not as visible.


 I know, I liked the total likes there instead of the level, but i'll guess used to it  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 30, 2018)

Seriel said:


> "You are awarded +1 XP whenever someone likes a message you posted. This will *only apply on forums*, but not in the EOF and Introductions forums."!





Sonic Angel Knight said:


> *Did you forget people make meme post in other places in the forums too?*


----------



## Reploid (Apr 30, 2018)

That's bull.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 30, 2018)

By forums I'm assuming it means not blogs.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 30, 2018)

@Sonic Angel Knight  It depends if the meme post is followed by on topic text next to it


----------



## supergamer368 (Apr 30, 2018)

FINALLY I’VE BEEN WAITING

good job keeping it a secret /s


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 30, 2018)

Seriel said:


> By forums I'm assuming it means not blogs.


I understand that, and that still doesn't mean people hasn't and will not do "Meme Posting" outside of blogs, EOF, or Introduction pages.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 30, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I understand that, and that still doesn't mean people hasn't and will not do "Meme Posting" outside of blogs, EOF, or Introduction pages.


look at my post above you, i explained it.


----------



## matpower (Apr 30, 2018)

Just become a meme kid and then you can win too. I hope whatever the perks that come with this don't affect serious users/lurker, I mostly lurk here and although I have an almost 1:1 ratio, I don't see myself getting any higher than this in a while lol.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 30, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I understand that, and that still doesn't mean people hasn't and will not do "Meme Posting" outside of blogs, EOF, or Introduction pages.


If the whole post is just a meme post, it will be deleted by the moderators, unless:


DeslotlCL said:


> @Sonic Angel Knight  It depends if the meme post is followed by on topic text next to it


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2018)

That's cool!

I also didn't expect to be so high in the ranking.
Thanks I guess


----------



## tunip3 (Apr 30, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> In what is possibly our best kept secret - the staff at GBAtemp are proud to announce the launch of the *GBAtemp Experience Points* system![prebreak][/prebreak]
> 
> <img src="http://gbatemp.net/images/tempy_gba.png" width="400px"/>​GBAtemp Experience Points
> Before today, you were able to _Like _a post on our forum to show appreciation for a helpful post by another forum member, but ultimately the _Likes _gained by members didn't account for anything.
> ...


Woo best kept secret lol we found out on Saturday early and why add annoying features in stead of fix your mobile version


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 30, 2018)

So when will someone make a GBATemp save editor or gameshark?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 30, 2018)

oh nice


----------



## kumikochan (Apr 30, 2018)

well i'm only a level 5 lmao. Pls like this post a bit so that i can level up some more lol


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 30, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Did you forget people make meme post in other places too? Like the blog, and no exception for blogs is written on that page according to what I checked.


If the post isn't violating forum rules (in which case it would be taken down or moved to the EoF) I see no reason why it shouldn't count towards XP


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 30, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> You can keep an eye on your current XP and level in your Account Menu or thread-side postbit, as shown in the image below.


@shaunj66 Uhh, I don't have the XP meter in my account menu, nor the indicator on my image.


----------



## Sliter (Apr 30, 2018)

ohh nice xD
I want equips too (?)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 30, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> If the post isn't violating forum rules (in which case it would be taken down or moved to the EoF) I see no reason why it shouldn't count towards XP


I guess, but I was more saying that since people here already do meme posting which to some degree is very poor and gets overrated and annoying fast, that it could encourage more of it and present more problems or unwanted stuff. This could be more work for moderation overall which wouldn't be good. No one likes micromanaging things especially if they don't need to be.

If they aren't concerned then I guess I shouldn't, I was just thinking a bit about if it could be a problem. The sooner they find any problems, the better.


----------



## Axido (Apr 30, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> well i'm only a level 5 lmao



Me too, and I'll try my best to stay there, since Level-5 makes some pretty good games. 

Level 5 for life.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 30, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> @shaunj66 Uhh, I don't have the XP meter in my account menu, nor the indicator on my image.
> 
> View attachment 121880


Try Dark theme?


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 30, 2018)

Haha, you fools! Now I'm just going to spam good funny content, and post interesting worthwhile threads in order to farm xp!


----------



## wicksand420 (Apr 30, 2018)

Great idea, I like how it is centered around video games, very fitting.


----------



## Prans (Apr 30, 2018)

Gamifying a gaming website?! This is getting super meta. Me likey!


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 30, 2018)

Prans said:


> Gamifying a gaming website?! This is getting super meta. Me likey!


Game-ception :0
*Plays that music*


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 30, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> Try Dark theme?


Light*
Also, yeah, @shaunj66, these are only present in the light theme and not the dark.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 30, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Light*
> Also, yeah, @shaunj66, these are only present in the light theme and not the dark.


i think its just browser caches being memes, or maybe a slow rollout
mine showed up a few minutes ago:


----------



## XanLoves (Apr 30, 2018)

YES! Level two. I'm already better than someone else!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 30, 2018)

Seriel said:


> i think its just browser caches being memes, or maybe a slow rollout
> mine showed up a few minutes ago:


Yup, I've got mine on mobile dark theme


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 30, 2018)

tunip3 said:


> Woo best kept secret lol we found out on Saturday early and why add annoying features in stead of fix your mobile version


Please post your concern here


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 30, 2018)

Why does this remind me of a mobile game? As long as we don't have an energy system that limits posts made per day, lmao!


----------



## Xandrid (Apr 30, 2018)

Level 3 already, cool


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 30, 2018)

You gotta admit, though, these new Tempy artworks are really cute.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 30, 2018)

This is pretty lame but it is still better than any game on the switch so good job staff. Hopefully this will discourage all the incoherent, delusional, nintendo cult members from spamming up the site with their mindless brain farts going forward.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 30, 2018)

p1ngpong said:


> it is still better than any game on the switch


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## PatrickJr (Apr 30, 2018)

RPGTemp.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Apr 30, 2018)

Been here more than 8 years. Level 4. Neat. >.>


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 30, 2018)

p1ngpong said:


> Hopefully this will discourage all the incoherent, delusional, nintendo cult members from spamming up the site with their mindless brain farts going forward.


we will not stop, ever


----------



## ov3rkill (Apr 30, 2018)

This is freakin' cool. RPG forum.


----------



## Aletron9000 (Apr 30, 2018)

I log in, see i am level 4 for something, see this, and my mind goes "this is awesome"


----------



## ThoD (Apr 30, 2018)

Looking through this, I can't help but feel too much focus was given on GBAtemp Ask, when most of the activity happens in threads. Sure, it's way harder to keep track of proper replies in threads, but at least 2/3rds of people looking for an answer end up making a thread (ESPECIALLY in the 3DS section) so giving so much higher priority to Ask! is a bit too much...

EDIT: Also, personal quirk if you will call it, but I really don't like how the level for each member replaced the likes meter they had, I prefer to be able to see the likes someone has rather than something that can just be written in a corner with tiny characters as it's just 1 or 2 numbers...


----------



## T-hug (Apr 30, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So when will someone make a GBATemp save editor or gameshark?


https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-eeprom_v124-patcher.14199/

Dayum @Foxi4 !


----------



## APartOfMe (Apr 30, 2018)

This is pretty cool!


----------



## kuwanger (Apr 30, 2018)

GreatCrippler said:


> Been here more than 8 years. Level 4. Neat. >.>



Been here more than 11 years and also Level 4.  Guess I'm doing a Low Level run.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 30, 2018)

Between ear pain, 3 hour sleep, puking, my throat being sore again because of the puking, I can't really say this particular bit of news makes my shitty Monday any better. Not really something to care about either.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 30, 2018)

T-hug said:


> Dayum @Foxi4 !


Likes = quality
Post = quantity


Usually people debate which one is preferred but he has both equal, this breaks everything! O_O


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2018)

Can't see anything, even after deactivating all extensions that could make it disappear.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 30, 2018)

I have seen the mock-ups in the staff forums, but I never expected it to look so nice once it was all implemented. I really like it.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 30, 2018)

the feels when you miss out on being on that announcement picture by 1 space  damn you @FIX94


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 30, 2018)

Hurray, the curtain has finally been lifted! I think this is a really neat idea, and hopefully it'll encourage people to contribute a bit more original and creative content. Also, I like how you decided to replace the likes counter with the xp counter underneath a person's profile in a forum post (glad to see you didn't flat out get rid of the like meter either).


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Apr 30, 2018)

Oh wow.
This is neat, I wasn't actually expecting to show up in the Notable members.
#29 bby


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2018)

rileysrjay said:


> Hurray, the curtain has finally been lifted! I think this is a really neat idea, and hopefully it'll encourage people to contribute a bit more original and creative content. Also, I like how you decided to replace the likes counter with the xp counter underneath a person's profile in a forum post (glad to see you didn't flat out get rid of the like meter either).


Now we can only wish for the featured post function to be reimplemented better and fully operational for the ultimate experience!


----------



## Vieela (Apr 30, 2018)

Hey, this is cool! It's a nice feature to implement. Likes are now waaay more interestingly fun (and other stuff overall)


----------



## leon315 (Apr 30, 2018)

lemme guess which is my level?? fingers are crossed, truth will be revealed after this msg!

edit: lv5, honestly i'm bit disappointed.


----------



## wormdood (Apr 30, 2018)

lv 10 woot . . . thats way higher than my expectations, hopes, dreams (and ambitions) combined


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2018)

I was wondering if such a feature would get implemented here, and it's cool to have it up and running now. Kudos to the staff!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 30, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Now we can only wish for the featured post function to be reimplemented better and fully operational for the ultimate experience!


Actually that would be really amazing


----------



## SkittleDash (Apr 30, 2018)

This is niiiiice.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 30, 2018)

So where can I throw my money to get more XP? I am even willing to watch 30 second ads for very small amounts of XP


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 30, 2018)

In some games, they do have exp boosters that give maybe %50 or even double exp. Just putting that out there for anyone taking ideas.


----------



## ClassyDragon (Apr 30, 2018)

Leveling system!? なに tf?!


----------



## wormdood (Apr 30, 2018)

really though signing on to see myself at rank 142 makes me feel more like a part of gbatemp and less like a succubus . . . needless to say i like this change


----------



## VzUh (Apr 30, 2018)

only lvl 2?
sad.jpg
well wathever, but I'm a bit dissapointed with myself


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Apr 30, 2018)

Holy shit now we can level up on the Temp?
0/10 wurst ebsit evr I'm bak 2 neofag


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 30, 2018)

Yay my AIO guide is (slowly) coming towards 100k views


----------



## TheZander (Apr 30, 2018)

As a level 7 GBATemper, I do not wish to further congregate with the lesser beings. Is there a way use my elite status to rid my GBATemp page of 6's or the cesspool dwelling 4's?


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 30, 2018)

Nice! Level 10!!! Whoo!!!


----------



## Ninoh-FOX (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm level 2!! XD


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 30, 2018)

Oh... That's interesting.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm #77, I didn't think I'd make the top 100 tbh.


----------



## kai_dranzer2003 (Apr 30, 2018)

Its not fair


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Apr 30, 2018)

Oh, yeah! Top 1,500 baby!!! Seems like a fun idea though. It only took me 9 years to reach level 3. Really puts my lurker status into perspective, lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2018)

Can we get points for contributing to the gbatemp wiki?


----------



## fr3quency (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm level 4. Why do I get the urge to grind? ;_;


----------



## RedoLane (Apr 30, 2018)

I don't mind it, as long as there isn't any drama around because of that.
The last thing I want to read here is arguments about which member is better...
Edit: I still like the system, don't misunderstand! Starting from level 3 and leveling up...  it's gonna be a great adventure


----------



## Seliph (Apr 30, 2018)

Radical


----------



## yodamerlin (Apr 30, 2018)

I look forward to having no xp.

On another note, the -∞ xp looks fun... shame it's just a reset to 0/half rather than actually having -∞ xp.


----------



## GameSystem (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm glad that I'm on the obsolete tempStyle so I don't have to see my level. It'll keep my shame hidden from my eyes.


----------



## yodamerlin (Apr 30, 2018)

GameSystem said:


> I'm glad that I'm on the obsolete tempStyle so I don't have to see my level. It'll keep my shame hidden from my eyes.


You're level 3, near to level 4.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 30, 2018)

9 years it took me to get to level 2.... this is where I belong


----------



## Issac (Apr 30, 2018)

Yay!  Been looking forward to this! and I heard the one who set the XP requirements for each level is a very handsome dude


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 30, 2018)

damn, I go to sleep and when I wake up its suddenly 2004 agan


----------



## GameSystem (Apr 30, 2018)

I wonder if they'll do something similar to GameFAQs' karma system.


Spoiler: GFAQS Example




*(-4) Closed* - Account closed by user. Closed accounts cannot be reopened under any circumstances.
*(-3) Blocked* - Account blocked from message boards.
*(-2) Banned* - User has been banned from posting messages for one or more Terms of Use violations.
*(-1) Suspended* - User's posting privileges have been suspended for one or more Terms of Use violations, pending review by an Administrator.
*(1) Read-Only* - Account can only be used to read messages on the boards.
*(2) Locked* - Account locked by an administrator to prevent abuse.
*(3) Purgatory* - Account suspended for a set period of time by an admin for numerous and/or severe ToU violations.
*(4) Pending Review* - Account activated, but pending review by an administrator before use
*(5) Warned* - User on "parole" for one or more major Terms of Use violations. Can only post 3 messages per hour (10 per day), no topics, restored after 48-72 hours.
*(6) Negative Karma* - User has karma of less than zero. User can post a total of one message per day, and any further ToU violations are grounds for banning.
*(10) Provisional* - New account with less than 3 Karma. Can create 1 topic, 10 messages per day (3 per hour).
*(11) Provisional* - New account with less than 3 Karma. Can create 2 topics, 20 messages per day (5 per hour).
*(12) Provisional* - New account with less than 3 Karma. Can create 3 topics, 30 messages per day (10 per hour).
*(13) Provisional* - New account with less than 3 Karma. Can create 4 topics, 40 messages per day (15 per hour).
*(14) Provisional* - New account with less than 3 Karma. Can create 5 topics, 50 messages per day. Can delete own messages, close topics.
*(15) New User* - Awarded to users with at least 3 Karma. Can create 10 topics, 75 messages per day. Can now view own posting history.
*(20) Rookie User* - Awarded to users with at least 10 Karma. Can create 10 topics, 100 messages per day. Can now mark messages for moderation, edit posts, and make poll topics.
*(25) Novice User* - Awarded to users with at least 25 Karma. No level posting restrictions.
*(30) Regular User* - Awarded to users with at least 50 Karma.
*(31) Veteran* - Awarded to users with at least 100 Karma. Can now request to sticky or unsticky topics.


----------



## Devin (Apr 30, 2018)

Issac said:


> Yay!  Been looking forward to this! and I heard the one who set the XP requirements for each level is a very handsome dude



Level 11s unite!


----------



## RedoLane (Apr 30, 2018)

BTW, would be cool if each time I leveled up, the FF Victory Fanfare will play up.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2018)

GameSystem said:


> I'm glad that I'm on the obsolete tempStyle so I don't have to see my level. It'll keep my shame hidden from my eyes.


Thanks, found out why I wasn't seeing it either. Actually, now that I changed to 2 Dark, it's not that bad (just needs a bit of CSS style sditing done).


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 30, 2018)

HOLY CRAP! NOW I HAVE REASONS TO MAKE STUPID BLOGS AND LIKABLE REPLIES! YESSSS!


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 30, 2018)

Shit. Now I _have to_ use tempStyle v2. Ughh. I like the original better.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2018)

Sweet! I had no idea I was this active, I kind of forget about it in day to day life.


----------



## Quantumcat (Apr 30, 2018)

Suggestion: posts that are tagged "Release" that get 50 or more likes should give a bonus XP. Contributing by actually making stuff should be rewarded above sarcasm, memes, and jokes.


----------



## LuxerWap (Apr 30, 2018)

This is new.


----------



## DKB (Apr 30, 2018)

Ha, that's fun.


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 30, 2018)

Will we get an option of displaying either Likes or Levels? I'd rather see my Like count thank you.
Edit: Can you make it so I don't have to go to another page just to see how much exp I need to level up? Thanks.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 30, 2018)

I thought it was a joke when I saw myself in that picture. I did not expext to start out at level 23!


----------



## x65943 (Apr 30, 2018)

The artwork is very well done!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 30, 2018)

Nice! New functions - XP nad Level Up! 
Sound likes Pokemon and other RPG games!


----------



## RedoLane (Apr 30, 2018)

Friend: Do you really like games that much?
Me: Of course! Trust me, I'm a Level 3 GBATemp member.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 30, 2018)

Woohoo, top 50!

Wait... I ain't even top 25? Shit, guess I ain't as prominent as I thought it was.


----------



## RedoLane (Apr 30, 2018)

CeeDee said:


> Woohoo, top 50!
> 
> Wait... I ain't even top 25? Shit, guess I ain't as prominent as I thought it was.



well at least you are at top 50, unlike silly me who is below the thousand.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 30, 2018)

I need to post more smh


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 30, 2018)

RedoLane said:


> well at least you are at top 50, unlike silly me who is below the thousand.


Well, keep actively posting and helping users. That, or just fucking shitpost your way to the top.


----------



## RedoLane (Apr 30, 2018)

CeeDee said:


> Well, keep actively posting and helping users. That, or just fucking shitpost your way to the top.


or do both, for extra XP!


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 30, 2018)

RedoLane said:


> or do both, for extra XP!


That's the way to go!

Also, kudos to whoever drew that Tempy art, it's great.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 1, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> In what is possibly our best kept secret


Sure....not like I noticed and posted on Costello AND shaun’s profiles...


shaunj66 said:


> e taken previous contributions into account.


Sure, it’s not like the people with the most XP had more than 1 post and had been here more than one time....


----------



## Kingy (May 1, 2018)

I fully support this feature. It encourages users to most helpful and interesting posts, rewarding those who do so.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 1, 2018)

CeeDee said:


> Also, kudos to whoever drew that Tempy art, it's great.


 Thanks


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2018)

Aw man. I thought I gave a lot to this site but I'm a stinkin' level 2. This sucks... 

EDIT:

Why don't we get XP points for blogs? We're adding to the site through blogs as well.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (May 1, 2018)

Titanica said:


> Aw man. I thought I gave a lot to this site but I'm a stinkin' level 2. This sucks...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Why don't we get XP points for blogs? We're adding to the site through blogs as well.


because most blogs are shitposts


----------



## osaka35 (May 1, 2018)

only level 8, huh? I'm a bit disappointed the ratio of likes to comments isn't factored in, but I'd imagine that'd be a bridge too far.


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> because most blogs are shitposts


_Excuse me?_

Well, yeah your kinda right. But how about giving XP to the blogs that aren't shitposts? Anything that gets a significant amount of views or a ton of likes deserves some XP. :/


----------



## DinohScene (May 1, 2018)

Hm interesting!

This should also help newbies taking advice from experienced members when it comes to questions.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 1, 2018)

I can imagine a whole slew of problems this is going to cause, but it is neat I suppose. Fitting for a gaming forum.


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 1, 2018)

This is sick. Thanks!
Now maybe we can get a “play timer”? 999:99:99


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 1, 2018)

Bring back Member Numbers!!!


----------



## breaktemp (May 1, 2018)

Hmm...neat system.  

It really promotes contribution over time spent as a member. 

But as it has been said, if you were not a daily blogger it appears that you will start at a lower level. 

With that said, I am interested in the rank bonuses that will be added soon.


----------



## Quantumcat (May 1, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> Suggestion: posts that are tagged "Release" that get 50 or more likes should give a bonus XP. Contributing by actually making stuff should be rewarded above sarcasm, memes, and jokes.


@shaunj66 any chance of this? I feel like people who contribute to the scene should get extra recognition. It might encourage people who just dabble in homebrew for themselves to publish their work when they might not have otherwise.


----------



## Joe88 (May 1, 2018)

I dont know how to feel about this because you would still have people trying to artificially raise their lvl through like spamming and such which was a problem a while ago particularly among troublesome eof members.
But then again i'm on tempstyle v1 so its like the whole thing doesn't even exist to me anyway. Going through the XP page I feel like warnings should decrease alot more XP then just 10.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 1, 2018)

Joe88 said:


> I dont know how to feel about this because you would still have people trying to artificially raise their lvl through like spamming and such which was a problem a while ago particularly among troublesome eof members.
> But then again i'm on tempstyle v1 so its like the whole thing doesn't even exist to me anyway. Going through the XP page I feel like warnings should decrease alot more XP then just 10.


Agreed. A substantial amount is needed here. Easily 500 minimum. Is negative exp possible? Not a shit post, legitimate question.


----------



## Tony_93 (May 1, 2018)

Real life rpg 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Olmectron said:


> This is... interesting.
> 
> Where does it stop leveling up?
> 
> Level 99? Level 9999? ∞?








 .


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2018)

Wow, this is literally what I didn't want. Another e-peen machine. Another thing to waste bandwidth on. Awesome. Amazing. Epic. What's next? A VIP only section of the forum? VIP banners under each user? Oh shit wait.

Our badges were enough to see if somebody was helpful or not, and even then, I could probably name the great helpers just by SEEING their reputation on the forum, even before I had an account. Just rewarding people who shitpost more, I guess.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 1, 2018)

Hopefully the next thing the forum will have is a actual game to play on this site.


----------



## RivenMain (May 1, 2018)

Level 1, Everyone's gotta start somewhere. Started from the bottom and now im at the bottom xd


----------



## GhostLatte (May 1, 2018)

Do you accept bribes?


----------



## dimmidice (May 1, 2018)

Not sure how i feel about this tbh. At least it's just cosmetic and hey no loot boxes!


----------



## Costello (May 1, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Let's be honest here, has this even happened yet?
> 
> Also I have another question. It's about likes. I know it's a feature on the site, i know it exist but it's also a very sketchy situation, how much consideration with including that in the exp system was there to prevent abuse of it?


yes there are threads with over a million views, such as:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/modify-any-wii-4-3-below.171901/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-have-a-homemade-streetpass-relay.352645/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/multiman-beginners-guide.291170/



Olmectron said:


> This is... interesting.
> 
> Where does it stop leveling up?
> 
> Level 99? Level 9999? ∞?


For now let's see someone reach level 30! and then we will update the list with more levels 



Taffy said:


> Secret...Yeah, it's been mostly secret. Shy from the time that it gave me a level-up notification on the 20th, but I kept quiet about it and assumed it was a 420 joke.





tunip3 said:


> Woo best kept secret lol we found out on Saturday early and why add annoying features in stead of fix your mobile version





SirNapkin1334 said:


> Sure....not like I noticed and posted on Costello AND shaun’s profiles...
> 
> Sure, it’s not like the people with the most XP had more than 1 post and had been here more than one time....


thanks to all those who found out early and didnt get too vocal about it  you knew in advance but the secret was kept for most of the community



smileyhead said:


> You gotta admit, though, these new Tempy artworks are really cute.


yes, and there are more to come  the guy who draws them is really good



ThoD said:


> 1) Looking through this, I can't help but feel too much focus was given on GBAtemp Ask, when most of the activity happens in threads. Sure, it's way harder to keep track of proper replies in threads, but at least 2/3rds of people looking for an answer end up making a thread (ESPECIALLY in the 3DS section) so giving so much higher priority to Ask! is a bit too much...
> 
> 2) EDIT: Also, personal quirk if you will call it, but I really don't like how the level for each member replaced the likes meter they had, I prefer to be able to see the likes someone has rather than something that can just be written in a corner with tiny characters as it's just 1 or 2 numbers...


You'll note that there are no "likes" on GBAtemp Ask and therefore you cannot get XP from that. On forum posts XP will be given much more easily because people can just click Like to give you +1 XP. Make a good thread or a good reply and you're sure to get a lot more than +5 XP for having a best answer on Ask.



Dionicio3 said:


> So where can I throw my money to get more XP? I am even willing to watch 30 second ads for very small amounts of XP


I knew some people would suggest this, but to be honest, I think it would just rig the system. I am firmly against it.



Quantumcat said:


> Suggestion: posts that are tagged "Release" that get 50 or more likes should give a bonus XP. Contributing by actually making stuff should be rewarded above sarcasm, memes, and jokes.


This is possible. We could make it work using "tags". However please note that when posting a release, you are likely to get a lot more "likes" than usual, so this is already an XP booster per se. But yeah, I think you have a good point there. We'll study this possibility. I think it'd be great if we could associate some XP bonuses to thread tags.



Titanica said:


> Aw man. I thought I gave a lot to this site but I'm a stinkin' level 2. This sucks...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Why don't we get XP points for blogs? We're adding to the site through blogs as well.


Blogs are a personal space and you can post pretty much anything you want, even tiny posts. It's a space where you can express yourself freely, but it doesn't count as something very "useful" in terms of content. Posting about how you broke up with your girlfriend will make you feel better (and that's the whole point), but it isn't going to help anyone on the forums or any visitors. We would rather encourage people to post tutorials, reviews, or to help people who have questions.



Joe88 said:


> I dont know how to feel about this because you would still have people trying to artificially raise their lvl through like spamming and such which was a problem a while ago particularly among troublesome eof members.
> But then again i'm on tempstyle v1 so its like the whole thing doesn't even exist to me anyway. Going through the XP page I feel like warnings should decrease alot more XP then just 10.


A warning is still a warning. Get too many and you're going to get a suspension (which will seriously damage your XP). And eventually a ban.
We don't want to turn into a dictatorship. If people feel they cant express themselves freely because they have a sword of damocles hanging over their head it may harm the quality and/or quantity of messages being posted. I'm not talking about a particular situation but more of a general feeling.


Anyhow, I am happy to see such positive reactions overall. We have been working on this since 2015 (with a 2 year gap because we couldnt find a proper XF addon) and we've debated this at lengths with the mod team to see how it could affect behaviors. As always, we have to be cautious with such paradigm-shifting changes; doesn't matter how much planning went into this there's always the possibility of it going awry. We are going to look at the impact of this addon on the forums and make adjustments as we go. As you can see, the rules on getting XP are still up for debate. There have been useful suggestions, and concerns have also been voiced: we hear you.

The addon implementation will also be improved over time, we're going to open the transaction log for public view soon so that people can know how they received XP. There will also be events during which performing a particular action will grant extra XP. At the end of the day, all we want is to reward creators and encourage positive content


----------



## mbcrazed (May 1, 2018)

Wow! This is pretty neat! Curious to see if people will change their attitudes based on gaining levels or not! I guess leveling will take some time for me though. I usually just lurk in threads and see what is going on. Nice work to the GBATemp team!


----------



## Anfroid (May 1, 2018)

dimmidice said:


> Not sure how i feel about this tbh. At least it's just cosmetic and hey no loot boxes!


I don't mind it since I cant even see any of it with the old tempstyle.


----------



## KlasseyKreations (May 1, 2018)

oh...i see


----------



## Justinde75 (May 1, 2018)

Brb commenting on every post I see with "Very Cool" just to grind exp

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Very Cool


----------



## Quantumcat (May 1, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Brb commenting on every post I see with "Very Cool" just to grind exp
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Very Cool


You don't get XP unless someone likes the post


----------



## Justinde75 (May 1, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> You don't get XP unless someone likes the post


Damn it
Brb making 69 alts then


----------



## Costello (May 1, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Damn it
> Brb making 69 alts then


duplicate accounts are forbidden (read the rules), if we find out you did that, you could get suspended and have your XP points vanish


----------



## Lazyboss (May 1, 2018)

Anyone for Power Level?


----------



## Justinde75 (May 1, 2018)

Costello said:


> duplicate accounts are forbidden (read the rules), if we find out you did that, you could get suspended and have your XP points vanish


----------



## Taleweaver (May 1, 2018)

Pretty soon on gbatemp daily conversations:

"If you liked this post, please feel free to hit the like button or consider following me. I make these posts because i love you all."


----------



## DarthDub (May 1, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Pretty soon on gbatemp daily conversations:
> 
> "If you liked this post, please feel free to hit the like button or consider following me. I make these posts because i love you all."


Smash that motherfing like button for more content!


----------



## Costello (May 1, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Pretty soon on gbatemp daily conversations:
> 
> "If you liked this post, please feel free to hit the like button or consider following me. I make these posts because i love you all."



great idea for a signature actually


----------



## Pluupy (May 1, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> My my my. What a nice feature to never see as a og temp style fan >.<


Yeah... I really hate the new layout because it is gigantic, but would like to see any future forum features. Oh well.


----------



## PossiblyOne (May 1, 2018)

Super Smash Buttons.


----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Damn it
> Brb making 69 alts then





Costello said:


> duplicate accounts are forbidden (read the rules), if we find out you did that, you could get suspended and have your XP points vanish


I learned that the hard way back in March 31st 
Thankfully I was unbanned shortly after


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 1, 2018)

Costello said:


> I knew some people would suggest this, but to be honest, I think it would just rig the system. I am firmly against it.


I was actually saying it somewhat jokingly to mock mobile games that do this


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 1, 2018)

Nice. This could start lots of community interaction so people could get their level up. I hope this doesn't make people see GBAtemp as a competitive forum however, because that's not what it is.


----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Nice. This could start lots of community interaction so people could get their level up. I hope this doesn't make people see GBAtemp as a competitive forum however, because that's not what it is.


Honestly, most people on the leaderboard are very helpful contributors of the site.
Don't force yourself really. Just be helpful, and it will go on by itself.


----------



## TheZander (May 1, 2018)

Will members high in rank have more weight in their thumbs up? 


VinsCool said:


> Honestly, most people on the leaderboard are very helpful contributors of the site.
> Don't force yourself really. Just be helpful, and it will go on by itself.


Easy for you to say, 23. Us peasants have to crimp and save every like we get.

Anybody see the meow meow beans episode of community?

Did my pre existing warning damage my points? Or is that from this point on?


----------



## SnAQ (May 1, 2018)

Let the shitposting begin...


----------



## Quantumcat (May 1, 2018)

TheZander said:


> Will members high in rank have more weight in their thumbs up?


Interesting point


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 1, 2018)

Neat.


----------



## DBlaze (May 1, 2018)

I honestly don't see the value of this kind of system.
It's only going to give you the "but look at his level he's better than you!" attitude sooner or later.


----------



## thekarter104 (May 1, 2018)

DBlaze said:


> I honestly don't see the value of this kind of system.
> It's only going to give you the "but look at his level he's better than you!" attitude sooner or later.



Now it's easier to get warnings though


----------



## TurdPooCharger (May 1, 2018)

Lazyboss said:


> Anyone for Power Level?



Do I hear a DBZ scouter reference?


----------



## Bimmel (May 1, 2018)

Funny idea. This will lead to more serious and good postings.

(And now HIT that like button, I just need a little bit of XP to rule the w.. I mean level up!)


----------



## MRJPGames (May 1, 2018)

Is anyone else not seeing the levels for themselves and other users?


----------



## shaunj66 (May 1, 2018)

MRJPGames said:


> Is anyone else not seeing the levels for themselves and other users?


tempStyle 2 (light or dark) only.


----------



## RadioShadow (May 1, 2018)

Everyponyone, like my post!

I barely click the like button. Now the dislike button would be nice to reduce people's level!


----------



## Taleweaver (May 1, 2018)

Erm... Nooit sure if it's intentional, but getting quoted isn't on the list. Is that harder to implement or is it just not an indication enough of anything?


----------



## leonmagnus99 (May 1, 2018)

rpgtemp now eh? i like it c:


----------



## Issac (May 1, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Erm... Nooit sure if it's intentional, but getting quoted isn't on the list. Is that harder to implement or is it just not an indication enough of anything?


Being quoted, like this, doesn't have to mean it's a useful post or helpful or anything that needs to be "awarded". It could just be one way to make it more clear who you're talking to / replying to... so, yeah, it's not an indication of anything


----------



## David13 (May 1, 2018)

xD


----------



## CMDreamer (May 1, 2018)

Now finally, good contributions are being rewarded, that's something to take note of. Hope this means good content from us all is coming. Great idea!

Would also like an option to "punish" hatred-centered comments from some members, as they only comment to promote division and trouble, also to "not feed the trolls" that come out from their caves sometimes.


----------



## OutVolt (May 1, 2018)

I thought this was a late april fools joke when I first read this post. It is different.


----------



## Deleted-447617 (May 1, 2018)

Wait a minute my bday was 23 april but i got no points for my bday


----------



## GameSystem (May 1, 2018)

CMDreamer said:


> Now finally, good contributions are being rewarded, that's something to take note of. Hope this means good content from us all is coming. Great idea!
> 
> Would also like an option to "punish" hatred-centered comments from some members, as they only comment to promote division and trouble, also to "not feed the trolls" that come out from their caves sometimes.


There is the report button already. Adding a dislike button will turn this place in reddit where brigades rule the show. People will be afraid to type any conflicting opinions about anything due to fear about losing their exp. Our free speech is in danger!

Also, inb4 only level 10+ users can participate in tempmas raffles.


----------



## Owenge (May 1, 2018)

1. Love the artwork 
2. Woooo lvls!


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (May 1, 2018)

I mean, I just hope this doesn't become a gigantic shitfest of people shitposting and liking each other's posts just to grind. Good idea nevertheless.


----------



## SushiKing (May 1, 2018)

I'm just commenting for Exp


----------



## ShadowEmerald (May 1, 2018)

wow thats nice, theres a incentive to login


----------



## Diego788 (May 1, 2018)

yeah!
this is super cool OwO


----------



## chirogan (May 1, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> @shaunj66 you may have infinite number of likes but I have 2 more levels than you.


Silently waits til his level becomes infinite too.


----------



## SSAZU-X (May 1, 2018)

Now we will get more good articles and news from this. I think this is a great addition to GBAtemp and improve the already great community.


----------



## zSyntex (May 1, 2018)

Well, that's very good.


----------



## tomhanks69 (May 1, 2018)

wooooo level 1!!!


----------



## Kilim (May 1, 2018)

where my sub level 5 plebes at

represent


----------



## tomhanks69 (May 1, 2018)

Kilim said:


> where my sub level 5 plebes at
> 
> represent


*raises hand* "present!"


----------



## SG911 (May 1, 2018)

This is cool & interesting.


----------



## Disco (May 1, 2018)

Weee...LVL 3


----------



## x65943 (May 1, 2018)

SwitchGlitch said:


> Wait a minute my bday was 23 april but i got no points for my bday


well I don't think that the birthday points are retroactive.


----------



## W4T4R1 (May 1, 2018)

Well, this sounds nice


----------



## linuxares (May 1, 2018)

So first to reach lvl 99 wins GBATemp?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 1, 2018)

linuxares said:


> So first to reach lvl 99 wins GBATemp?


First to reach lvl 99 is the new admin


----------



## DarthDub (May 1, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> First to reach lvl 99 is the new admin


I hope @VinsCool gets it.


----------



## linuxares (May 1, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> I hope @VinsCool gets it.


I for one would welcome our new Vins overlord!


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (May 1, 2018)

Doesn't look like I will get lvl 10 any time soon.


----------



## Oleboy555 (May 1, 2018)

good stuff


----------



## BEACHBUM (May 2, 2018)

Looks like my drawing threads will fianlly be useful


----------



## MasterControl90 (May 2, 2018)

This sounds like a very good idea, it is a way to promote good threads and increase content, which is always good for a big community like this where people sometimes get a bit grumpy, ruining the nice atmosphere of this forum.

Can't wait for the full implementation.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 2, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> I hope @VinsCool gets it.



LOL

no


----------



## shaunj66 (May 2, 2018)

I'm proud to see how many users have embraced the XP system and all the positive and constructive feedback we've been given 

Note that this is only the start and we have more ideas in the future, such as rewards, more ways to earn XP, extra XP events and more.


----------



## mgrev (May 2, 2018)

Wow this is neat. Glad that EoF doesn't count.


----------



## anhminh (May 2, 2018)

This is like Reddit karma farming.

Like this post to instantly increase the number of people who like this post.


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2018)

linuxares said:


> So first to reach lvl 99 wins GBATemp?


Who's to say there's only 99 levels? Could be more for all you know :>


----------



## linuxares (May 2, 2018)

Minox said:


> Who's to say there's only 99 levels? Could be more for all you know :>


Over 9000?!


----------



## Quantumcat (May 2, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> I'm proud to see how many users have embraced the XP system and all the positive and constructive feedback we've been given
> 
> Note that this is only the start and we have more ideas in the future, such as rewards, more ways to earn XP, extra XP events and more.


Maybe have a list in the OP about what ideas have been proposed and maybe their state (will do, maybe, and won't do) so people don't post the same ideas over and over.

That being said, some more ideas and one I already said:

Your post being liked by higher-ranked members has more of an influence on your XP. Not absolute - the bigger the difference between your rank and the rank of the member that liked your post the more it influences XP. This means it becomes harder for higher leveled users to level up so there's a growth curve (there's fewer people above them) and there's little incentive to make new accounts because they'd have little to no affect on your XP.
Being put on a user's ignore list is negative XP (revoked if they take them off)
Posts tagged with Release have a bigger influence on your XP. ie a smaller barrier to getting the bonus XP from having a lot of likes or views.
Mods have the ability to invisibly tag posts as useless and the likes don't count (someone posts something controversial that gets a lot of likes but is very unhelpful)
The ability for new members to post images etc are tied to XP not post count (so spamming doesn't work). You'd only need the tiniest of XP of course.
Your ratio of likes to posts counts somehow - if you have say over 500 posts and you have more likes than posts that means something. Not sure how to count it though. Edit: what about if you reach 50% ratio you get a 1% XP bonus, 75% ratio 2% XP bonus, 100% ratio 3% bonus, 200% ratio 10% bonus


----------



## Jonna (May 2, 2018)

While this is a cool idea and a good implementation, I'm really worried about how it goes down the line. Almost every one currently is positive and endearing/joking to each other, but it feels like eventually these levels are going to become slightly hostile or becoming elitism that leads to more ignorance.
I'm not saying this is their attitude or personality that they would do this, but due to the human nature of this sort of system, I feel as though if I had done everything on this forum the same way after the levels had been implemented, higher level members like @VinsCool and @TotalInsanity4 wouldn't have even looked at my profile, never mind post on it. I have high respect for them, and again, not saying they would actively ignore lower level members, but might subconsciously do it.

At the same time, I used to be admin of a popular forum a few years back and know that trying out new things will take time to see if it performs well or not, so I think I'll be cautiously optimistic... or optimistically pessimistic, if that somehow makes sense.


----------



## mudassirul (May 2, 2018)

Bach! member for 8 years and only level 3.


----------



## SonicfanCEMUTesting (May 2, 2018)

Oh cool, it's like playing a fully functional real video game-like web browser RPG game!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 2, 2018)

Jonna said:


> While this is a cool idea and a good implementation, I'm really worried about how it goes down the line. Almost every one currently is positive and endearing/joking to each other, but it feels like eventually these levels are going to become slightly hostile or becoming elitism that leads to more ignorance.
> I'm not saying this is their attitude or personality that they would do this, but due to the human nature of this sort of system, I feel as though if I had done everything on this forum the same way after the levels had been implemented, higher level members like @VinsCool and @TotalInsanity4 wouldn't have even looked at my profile, never mind post on it. I have high respect for them, and again, not saying they would actively ignore lower level members, but might subconsciously do it.
> 
> At the same time, I used to be admin of a popular forum a few years back and know that trying out new things will take time to see if it performs well or not, so I think I'll be cautiously optimistic... or optimistically pessimistic, if that somehow makes sense.


Not true at all, if I catch an alert that someone's followed me I try to take the time to look at their profile, and I usually follow back if they look like cool people

I honestly don't think this will become elitist in nature; before this, there was total likes, and that didn't lead to much other than a few on-the-nose jokes here and there. I feel like the only people that would use this as a "gatekeeping" tool are people who would have found another way to do it, anyway


----------



## Jonna (May 2, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Not true at all, if I catch an alert that someone's followed me I try to take the time to look at their profile, and I usually follow back if they look like cool people
> 
> I honestly don't think this will become elitist in nature; before this, there was total likes, and that didn't lead to much other than a few on-the-nose jokes here and there. I feel like the only people that would use this as a "gatekeeping" tool are people who would have found another way to do it, anyway


That is true as well. As I've said, new features need time to see how they progress, so if this remains positive with the majority of every one, then I will be quite happy!


----------



## GameSystem (May 3, 2018)

Quantumcat said:


> Mods have the ability to invisibly tag posts as useless and the likes don't count (someone posts something controversial that gets a lot of likes but is very unhelpful)


I laughed out loud at this one. Here, have a like. I can't see it working though because you'd pretty much immediately notice if you got 10 likes on a post, but your EXP didn't go up at all. You'd then think all the mods are out to get you, and things might get hostile/stupid.


----------



## Yepi69 (May 3, 2018)

Maybe this will discourage shit posters from staying off EoF due to not gaining any experience for it


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2018)

GameSystem said:


> I laughed out loud at this one. Here, have a like. I can't see it working though because you'd pretty much immediately notice if you got 10 likes on a post, but your EXP didn't go up at all. You'd then think all the mods are out to get you, and things might get hostile/stupid.


If your life comes to the point where you're concerned that you aren't "leveling up" quickly enough on a social media forum you really might need to consider reevaluating your priorities


----------



## Heran Bago (May 5, 2018)

Thank you very much staff. Something like a Karma system is something I've wanted to see on here for a long time.


----------



## bradzx (May 6, 2018)

Is this some kind of joke?   Who care about level up thingy on site?   It seem someone is really jealous from other website have exp feature on site and decide to make one too in here.   Sorry but I don't buy it.  I know this is real, but only I can say this is it is a joke.


----------



## VinsCool (May 6, 2018)

bradzx said:


> Is this some kind of joke?   Who care about level up thingy on site?   It seem someone is really jealous from other website have exp feature on site and decide to make one too in here.   Sorry but I don't buy it.  I know this is real, but only I can say this is it is a joke.


Doesn't seem like a joke to me.
Cannot please everyone ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## bradzx (May 6, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Doesn't seem like a joke to me.
> Cannot please everyone ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Soon or later, they will remove it.  I promise you that.  It won't stay forever.


----------



## Jonna (May 6, 2018)

bradzx said:


> Soon or later, they will remove it.  I promise you that.  It won't stay forever.


So how will you compensate us if your promise is broken and it stays?


----------



## bradzx (May 6, 2018)

Jonna said:


> So how will you compensate us if your promise is broken and it stays?


Then why this site keep changing and not stay like it always do?   They never keep it or stay forever.


----------



## Scarlet (May 6, 2018)

bradzx said:


> Soon or later, they will remove it.  I promise you that.  It won't stay forever.


No need for the pessimism friend ♪ The system in itself isn't exactly any different to likes. Just think of the levels the same way you think of the medals. All this really does is add extra events to incentivise using underappreciated areas of the site, such as user reviews, user news, tutorials, and the Ask section. Tell me what part of that will lead to it being removed? lol


----------



## bradzx (May 6, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> No need for the pessimism friend ♪ The system in itself isn't exactly any different to likes. Just think of the levels the same way you think of the medals. All this really does is add extra events to incentivise using underappreciated areas of the site, such as user reviews, user news, tutorials, and the Ask section. Tell me what part of that will lead to it being removed? lol


I will not say it front of anyone.  I see enough.  This is not first I notice something change and removed.   Facebook and PureZC are similar as this site.


----------



## Scarlet (May 6, 2018)

bradzx said:


> I will not say it front of anyone.  I see enough.  This is not first I notice something change and removed.   Facebook and PureZC are similar as this site.


I mean if you have genuine feedback or criticism, let your voice be heard. The admins of the site care about what users think. Simply saying "this will fail and I'm not going to tell you why" is useful to nobody and just makes you seem irritating to a lot of people.


----------



## bradzx (May 6, 2018)

Scarlet said:


> I mean if you have genuine feedback or criticism, let your voice be heard. The admins of the site care about what users think. Simply saying "this will fail and I'm not going to tell you why" is useful to nobody and just makes you seem irritating to a lot of people.


I wish I can give them my feedback, but I rather not push my limit for my opinion for this feature.  I just give them small bad attitude for my feedback about this feature.   So that why I don't want to get trouble.   

Let it say, I have bad habit for using bad language on this site in the past.   I am sure some of staff on this site know I am talking about.


----------



## Jonna (May 6, 2018)

bradzx said:


> Then why this site keep changing and not stay like it always do?   They never keep it or stay forever.


That didn't answer my question, man.


----------



## bradzx (May 6, 2018)

Jonna said:


> That didn't answer my question, man.


Then I can't give you answer for my attitude.   I have to keep it low for myself.


----------



## Jonna (May 6, 2018)

bradzx said:


> Then I can't give you answer for my attitude.   I have to keep it low for myself.


Okay, I don't think you're understanding. Let me explain.

You've got to watch the wording. Giving your opinion is fine and all, but saying you "promise" it's not going to happen is beyond an opinion, you are so confident in your opinion that you are staking an absolute certainty to others, with a word some do not take lightly. A promise is a promise, and there has to be an accountability when you are literally saying "I am so sure this is going to happen that if I'm wrong, I will never be trustworthy to you and you can no longer depend on me for anything in the future."

So either change the wording, or propose what should happen if you break your promise.


----------



## bradzx (May 6, 2018)

Jonna said:


> Okay, I don't think you're understanding. Let me explain.
> 
> You've got to watch the wording. Giving your opinion is fine and all, but saying you "promise" it's not going to happen is beyond an opinion, you are so confident in your opinion that you are staking an absolute certainty to others, with a word some do not take lightly. A promise is a promise, and there has to be an accountability when you are literally saying "I am so sure this is going to happen that if I'm wrong, I will never be trustworthy to you and you can no longer depend on me for anything in the future."
> 
> So either change the wording, or propose what should happen if you break your promise.


I understand about my promise for this but like I said, I see enough.  I highly doubt this new feature will stay forever.  Can you answer this question?  Do you think this new feature for XP and Lv up will stay forever?


----------



## Jonna (May 6, 2018)

bradzx said:


> I understand about my promise for this but like I said, I see enough.  I highly doubt this new feature will stay forever.  Can you answer this question?  Do you think this new feature for XP and Lv up will stay forever?


I think it could stick around until the forums die (whenever that takes place). It's a good incentive to contribute more to the community! My only concern is elitism, but that generally depends on the attitudes of those who are higher levels. I'm optimistic for this forum since looking at the top ten, as they're people who I could not see having such attitudes.


----------



## jastolze (May 6, 2018)

I think this is a great idea. I love leveling up. Whether it's to level 255 in Pokemon, rank 47 in Killzone, heck even leveling up on Pornhub is pretty fun.

Great idea. I will be spending much more time here.


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 6, 2018)

Jonna said:


> I think it could stick around until the forums die (whenever that takes place). It's a good incentive to contribute more to the community! My only concern is elitism, but that generally depends on the attitudes of those who are higher levels. I'm optimistic for this forum since looking at the top ten, as they're people who I could not see having such attitudes.


Even without the XP system, elitism will find a way to rear its ugly head, and it has done so every once in a while. Prior to this we had people judge others by like count, post number, join date etc. Heck, we even had the masterrace rubbish. We can only hope that our current (and future) members will have common sense to not be asshats


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 6, 2018)

porkiewpyne said:


> Even without the XP system, elitism will find a way to rear its ugly head, and it has done so every once in a while. Prior to this we had people judge others by like count, post number, join date etc. Heck, we even had the masterrace rubbish. We can only hope that our current (and future) members will have common sense to not be asshats


and why should we care what a lowly level 9 says /s


----------



## Deleted member 420418 (May 8, 2018)

I'll probably just be stuck on level 1 forever.


----------



## BORTZ (May 8, 2018)

Hells Malice said:


> I can imagine a whole slew of problems this is going to cause, but it is neat I suppose. Fitting for a gaming forum.


 Like what kind of problems?  I guess any system would have problems as its implemented and used by the members. But I cant really think of any off the top of my head. I am sure people will try to abuse the system but we are already watching for that.


----------



## gameboy (May 11, 2018)

this leveling system reminds me of the beginnng of EA's Star Wars Battlefront 2  alleged unlock system


----------



## Quantumcat (May 16, 2018)

On the XP page:

"*Your thread was viewed over 1,000 views*"

Should be "times" not "views", or the whole thing changed to, "Your thread has had over 1000 views"


----------



## KiiWii (May 30, 2018)

Just had it again: I get given and taken away 10xp every so often, I think its a weird glitch :/

This has popped up in my notifs about 20+ times now in this last week.


----------



## KiiWii (May 31, 2018)

Sorry but its doing it again...


----------



## Cyan (May 31, 2018)

@shaunj66: 
The page selection on the XP log page uses a wrong URL.
https://gbatemp.net/xp/
look at the bottom, it links to gbatemp.net/*dbtech-credits*/  instead of /xp/


----------



## The3rdknuckles (Jun 18, 2018)

Snip


----------



## Dragon91Nippon (May 14, 2020)

DBlaze said:


> I honestly don't see the value of this kind of system.
> It's only going to give you the "but look at his level he's better than you!" attitude sooner or later.


I agree it does seem like it could possibly get ugly in time


----------



## smileyhead (May 14, 2020)

Dragon91Nippon said:


> I agree it does seem like it could possibly get ugly in time


The system has been place for 2 years now and I haven't seen any of that.
True, it _could_ happen with some people, but it's clearly not common enough to encounter when you're browsing.


----------



## Bimmel (May 14, 2020)

Dragon91Nippon said:


> I agree it does seem like it could possibly get ugly in time


Silence you noob. I will punish you with my rare level 11 marshmallow stick!! My stats are almighty compared to you. Surrender and give me those likes you collected.


----------



## smileyhead (May 14, 2020)

Bimmel said:


> Silence you noob. I will punish you with my rare level 11 marshmallow stick!! My stats are almighty compared to you. Surrender and give me those likes you collected.


I am six levels above you, so I command you to cease this toxic behaviour, and as punishment, give me every single experience point you have collected thus far.


----------



## Bimmel (May 14, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> I am six levels above you, so I command you to cease this toxic behaviour, and as punishment, give me every single experience point you have collected thus far.


I obey, sensai. It seems my training led me to the dark side.. will have to start over again. But this time.. with love!


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 14, 2020)

Shut it noobs, as a level 22 priest, I cast silence on you all!!!!

just waiting for @Chary to appear and obliterate us all and lay rest to the e-peen competition


----------



## DinohScene (May 14, 2020)

Top 10 or go home.


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 14, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> Top 10 or go home.


everyone should be at home already


----------



## DinohScene (May 14, 2020)

gamesquest1 said:


> everyone should be at home already



Back to plebbit! >:C


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 14, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> Back to plebbit! >:C


guess I will concede, time to go grind my level by making a bunch of random posts fishing for likes.

PS. I LIKE CATS! IF YOU DO TOO LIKE THIS POST!!!!
PPS. I ALSO LIKE DOGS! ALSO LIKE THIS POST IF YOU DO TOO!!!!


----------

